# SCP-682 vs  The Narutoverse



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 31, 2014)

In an effort to destroy six eight two, the foundation uses a random item to hurl the unkillable lizard dog monster into a random dimension.

He pops up right in the early parts of the Shinobi war and gets ignored as wildlife for a bit.

682 is in his "destroy all life" mode. 

How far does he get?

Bonus match up: the foundation dumps all its SCP's into the Narutoverse at the weight of the war

Hows this go?


----------



## 1337RedGlitchFox (Oct 31, 2014)

SCP682 becomes immune to chakra gg


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 31, 2014)

1st scenario can possibly be won by sealing or placing scp 682 in kamui dimension.

bonus scenario is a unholyspitefulwtfrapestomp for the scp's


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 31, 2014)

iirc this is all stored on a website somewhere right?

link?


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 31, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> iirc this is all stored on a website somewhere right?
> 
> link?



here ya go


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Oct 31, 2014)

This really depends on the conditions of victory for the ninjas.

682 is a _lot_ easier to subdue than it is to kill.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 31, 2014)

if they can find a way to seal or contain it, then it can count as a win so long as it can be proven that it can't escape.


----------



## 1337RedGlitchFox (Oct 31, 2014)

i think that some unimportant shinobi will wind up murdered by scp 682, eventually it will become adapted to chakra like how it became immune to the crystalizing thing. at that point, any important ninja will be too late to do anything. 
unless they do just seal it.
im just using basic scp knowledge from friends


----------



## tkpirate (Nov 1, 2014)

is it immune to bfr?


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 1, 2014)

tkpirate said:


> is it immune to bfr?



nope. unless your using the version from tv tropes that is....


----------



## manidk (Nov 1, 2014)

iirc the strongest thing it survived was still below your average nuke, right?

Because I recall that the Foundation was afraid to use an actual nuke against it.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 1, 2014)

JesusBaby said:


> Since they're looking for a way to kill it, that means it can die.
> Kaguya or the real Madara erases it/them from existence with the truth balls or dump it/them in another dimension , GG.



yeah a guy who is at least a planetary level reality warper was asked to try and destroy it,. Someone the foundation believes is the Judeo Christian god

he couldn't even perceive the thing much less affect it



manidk said:


> iirc the strongest thing it survived was still below your average nuke, right?
> 
> Because I recall that the Foundation was afraid to use an actual nuke against it.



they tried to have it retconned away..by one of the half dozen SCP's they think is "god" and that failed.

After that they kinda said fuck it and stopped trying to kill it.

Apparently it jobs out to cute kids that double as lovecraftian horrors though..or at least has a soft spot for them.


----------



## manidk (Nov 1, 2014)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> yeah a guy who is at least a planetary level reality warper was asked to try and destroy it,. Someone the foundation believes is the Judeo Christian god
> 
> he couldn't even perceive the thing much less affect it
> 
> ...



I thought it was more of 682 "not being one of his" than any lack of power on SCP-343's part though.


----------



## tkpirate (Nov 1, 2014)

xenos5 said:


> nope. unless your using the version from tv tropes that is....



so bfr is one option i guess.

i wonder if something like genjutsu would work,kotoamatsukami may work i guess.


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 1, 2014)

tkpirate said:


> so bfr is one option i guess.
> 
> i wonder if something like genjutsu would work,kotoamatsukami may work i guess.



it just might.


----------



## Vicotex (Nov 1, 2014)

Kamui will work, if kakashi decide to send different of its body into seprate dimesion.
Also, juubito rapes vi truth seeking balls, nuking.
Hashirama wins via sealing jutsu
Mystic/Ashura Mode naruto also win via sealing and nuking


----------



## AgentAAA (Nov 1, 2014)

A reality warping pair of bookends capable of recreating any book set in it was not capable of creating a monster capable of killing 682.
Generally any hax it can adapt to quite quickly, to say nothing of the fact that it's regen is ridiculous and if split in half it's quite able to just become 2 versions of itself.


----------



## Vicotex (Nov 1, 2014)

It get vaped by Jinton or juubito Jinton


----------



## Ulti (Nov 1, 2014)

BFR and Genjutsu are the best bet but even then, I'm not so sure.

AS AgentAAA mentioned:



> Item: SCP-826, equipped with one (1) copy of "The Generally Nice, Friendly Thing That Can And Will Kill SCP-682 Permanently if it So Much As Spots That Damn Lizard", a 12-page short story written by Dr. ██████, detailing a large, friendly monster that is stated to be capable of permanently killing SCP-682, and 1 (one) D-Class personnel (D-682-32) equipped with 1 (one) 2010 Ducati Multistrada motorcycle for the purpose of evading SCP-682.
> 
> Tissue Test Record:
> N/A
> ...





Others that may be good info



> Tissue Test Record:
> Sample eradicated. No traces above molecular level remain.
> 
> Termination Test Record:
> SCP-063 was refitted to the end of a rotatory arm, which was deployed into 682's enclosure. Initial approach proves partially successful, with SCP-682 losing more than 20% body weight before regeneration overtakes the destruction process. Newly regrown tissues are not vulnerable to SCP-063's eradication effect: 682 destroys the deployment arm and 063 digs a hole through the enclosure's ground, where it is later recovered. 682 succeeds in extending a long prehensile limb through the hole and maiming two security personnel before containment is reestablished.





> Description: SCP-063 appears to be an average, pale blue toothbrush. Stenciled along the side of the object are the words “The World's Best TothBrush [sic]”. The word "toothbrush" is spelled incorrectly, though whether this was accidental or a purposeful action by the creators of the object is unknown. SCP-063 displays the ability to effortlessly cleave through any and all dead or inorganic matter, the focal point of this ability being the bristles. However, matter touched by the bristles is not separated, such as by way of a knife, but completely expunged from existence, leaving no trace whatsoever. Additionally, subjects who have used SCP-063 have claimed that the experience left their teeth feeling remarkably clean. In spite of its extraordinary abilities, lab analysis has discerned that SCP-063 is completely made of common plastic.





682 was essentially divided by zero:



> Tissue Test Record:
> Tissue divided into samples and subject to the individual effects of SCP-536's dials. Notable results follow:
> 
> Increase in g: Tissue restructures itself into neutron degenerate matter.
> ...









> SCP-999 is released into SCP-682’s containment area. SCP-999 immediately slithers towards SCP-682.
> 
> 999: (elated gurgles)
> 
> ...


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 1, 2014)

Bonus scenario lel, we have a multiversal threat and a bunch of Thaumiel level threats.

I don't think they can BFR 682 as stated by above examples. Outright obliteration is their only answer (even the Hateful Star wasn't capable of destroying it as 682 merely evaporated)


----------



## Vicotex (Nov 1, 2014)

Kaguya rapes tho


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 1, 2014)

Vicotex said:


> It get vaped by Jinton or juubito Jinton





Vicotex said:


> Kaguya rapes tho



the fuck is this?


----------



## Lina Inverse (Nov 1, 2014)

operation clusterfuck, that's what


----------



## Fujita (Nov 1, 2014)

manidk said:


> I thought it was more of 682 "not being one of his" than any lack of power on SCP-343's part though.



I don't think I've seen this addressed 



AgentAAA said:


> A reality warping pair of bookends capable of recreating any book set in it was not capable of creating a monster capable of killing 682.
> Generally any hax it can adapt to quite quickly, to say nothing of the fact that it's regen is ridiculous and if split in half it's quite able to just become 2 versions of itself.



Seems pretty impressive. What's the best feat for those bookends, though?



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> What's with the sudden influx of nardo jihadists?



They're blatant trolls


----------



## tkpirate (Nov 1, 2014)

vicotex and jesusbaby shouldn't be taken seriously.


----------



## tkpirate (Nov 1, 2014)

still not really sure if it can come back if it gets BFR'ed.

also can it break out if sealed in a moon?there are other ways to seal it too,like totsuka blade and shiki fujin.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 1, 2014)

Couldn't Edo Minato have Obito warp with him to a planet like Mercury place a FTG seal there, and go back to the battlefield, create a clone, have that clone place a FTG seal on 682 & warp with him to mercury? 

Leave him there to bake in the heat of the sun for eternity.


----------



## Vicotex (Nov 1, 2014)

The should forget 'bout this shit he brought in nardo verse cos there are too many ways to seal in nardo verse also truth seeking balls can stop that dog from regenerating like pain's cyberus


----------



## Vicotex (Nov 1, 2014)

Damnit, i forgot that Amatarasu can subdue regeneration.


----------



## Iwandesu (Nov 1, 2014)

The Phoenix King said:


> *Couldn't Edo Minato have Obito warp with him to a planet like Mercury *place a FTG seal there, and go back to the battlefield, create a clone, have that clone place a FTG seal on 682 & warp with him to mercury?
> Leave him there to bake in the heat of the sun for eternity.


no.
>we have no proof the distance between kaguya's planets  was bigger than earth's to mercury.(thus we have no proff that kamui even works at such distances)
the moon would be the maximun safe distance to assume (as others attack in verse have moon range).


----------



## Solar (Nov 1, 2014)

A little too serious for this kind of activity.

Anyone going to comment on the moon seal option?


----------



## Fujita (Nov 1, 2014)

This question 



manidk said:


> I thought it was more of 682 "not being one of his" than any lack of power on SCP-343's part though.



has not as far as I can tell been answered by anybody 



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> So you're one of those cancerdome idiots



He is 



> that brought the entire section down so badly that we had to reunify to save it



It’s nice to point fingers at the Cancerdome, and… well, it’s justified in a lot of ways. But the board’s decline goes way beyond the Cancerdome.


----------



## Regicide (Nov 1, 2014)

Fujita said:


> This question
> 
> 
> 
> has not as far as I can tell been answered by anybody


That's pretty much how it was as far as I remember.


----------



## manidk (Nov 1, 2014)

> "682?" 343 called out, a brief flash of anger in his eyes. Between one moment and the next he is standing in front of me, somehow taller than me without changing his size, glaring down at me. "You brought me to 682?" I motioned behind his back at English, who quickly began the 682 containment procedures, flooding the room with acid.
> 
> "Sure did, 343. Got a problem with that?" Anger, from God. With luck, he'd off me, and I wouldn't have to go through with the second part of this test.
> 
> Instead, 343 simply turned his back on me. "He's not one of mine. Deal with him yourself." And stalked off through the wall.



Found            it.


----------



## manidk (Nov 1, 2014)

682's feats for anyone interested.


----------



## AgentAAA (Nov 1, 2014)

JesusBaby said:


> Top lel XD
> 
> Too bad amaterasu kept a regeneration monster dog a bay and the truth balls are an atomic level hax which can erase souls, idiots like you who keep denying cannon facts and don't have common sense are the problem infecting this place, you can't handle that naruto whips your poor comics and fan fiction.
> 
> The "REAL" Madara, with all the chakra of the naruto world, glances and sucks out this losers energy and soul, then throws it into an acid world, all within his power and that only butthurt losers deny, GG.



You're aware truth balls aren't hax, right? conventional resistance has dealt with them before now. Nor is destroying something on an atomix level hax in the first place, it's a higher form of conventional DC.
682's not really affected by soulhax or deathhax and is considered to not possibly be "alive" in and of itself. it's also really not that bothered by acid and would eventually just adapt to it.


----------



## manidk (Nov 1, 2014)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Yeah read between the lines there, that's more than just "not one of mine can't touch it"
> 
> that was genuine concern there



More like anger rather than concern, nothing that outright states 343 couldn't handle 682.  

Besides, 682 didn't perceive 343 either so I don't see how it proves anything either way.


----------



## AgentAAA (Nov 1, 2014)

The Phoenix King said:


> Couldn't Edo Minato have Obito warp with him to a planet like Mercury place a FTG seal there, and go back to the battlefield, create a clone, have that clone place a FTG seal on 682 & warp with him to mercury?
> 
> Leave him there to bake in the heat of the sun for eternity.



it'll fly back. it doesn't need oxygen and etc. so that wouldn't bother it, and it can grow wings.


----------



## Fujita (Nov 1, 2014)

AgentAAA said:


> it'll fly back. it doesn't need oxygen and etc. so that wouldn't bother it, and it can grow wings.



Wings? In space?

Edit: also, while I'm replying to you 



> AgentAAA said:
> 
> 
> > A reality warping pair of bookends capable of recreating any book set in it was not capable of creating a monster capable of killing 682.
> ...


----------



## AgentAAA (Nov 1, 2014)

Fujita said:


> Wings? In space?
> 
> Edit: also, while I'm replying to you



It's worked before. I didn't realize until now that it shouldn't, but it's done spaceflight with what I think were wings.
And for some reason didn't question it until now.

as for the bookends, it's capable of creating whatever fictional world's put into it, making perfect recreations of "the shining" and "little house on the prairie" as well as a couple self-written books(The sword that fires laserbeams when you swing it, for example) You're pretty much freely able to explore whatever book you enter, and it mindfucks you if you try and grab anything from it into believing you're a part of the world.
given you can freely explore said world and it teleports you at random somewhere within both the book setting and the space-time continuum - I can see argument against it, but I'd tentatively sit it at planet level assuming it's recreation of it's books is fully accurate. though obviously confined to within itself.


----------



## Vicotex (Nov 1, 2014)

All i see here is NLF, still get fucked by TSB


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Nov 1, 2014)

> Tissue Test Record:
> Tissue divided into samples and subject to the individual effects of SCP-536's dials. Notable results follow:
> 
> Increase in g: Tissue restructures itself into neutron degenerate matter.
> ...


Oh wow. That's some serious regen.


----------



## AgentAAA (Nov 1, 2014)

Vicotex said:


> All i see here is NLF, still get fucked by TSB



682's got regen showings above truth-seeking ball.
Frankly I'd hazard against putting anything that dangerous that close to his adaptable body - best bets IMO is just massive amounts of pure DC.


----------



## Fujita (Nov 1, 2014)

AgentAAA said:


> It's worked before. I didn't realize until now that it shouldn't, but it's done spaceflight with what I think were wings.
> And for some reason didn't question it until now.



Second coming of the Ark Maxim  

but fair enough 



> as for the bookends, it's capable of creating whatever fictional world's put into it, making perfect recreations of "the shining" and "little house on the prairie" as well as a couple self-written books(The sword that fires laserbeams when you swing it, for example) You're pretty much freely able to explore whatever book you enter, and it mindfucks you if you try and grab anything from it into believing you're a part of the world.
> given you can freely explore said world and it teleports you at random somewhere within both the book setting and the space-time continuum - I can see argument against it, but I'd tentatively sit it at planet level assuming it's recreation of it's books is fully accurate. though obviously confined to within itself.



I see 



> Any form of entry into the room will instead open into a random location within the book's setting. During this transformation process, SCP-826, along with the contained book, will relocate to another part of the book's setting, showing a preference for places where books are normally found (libraries, studies, etc).



To me, whether or not you could call this planet level depends a lot on how liberal the thing is with what makes up "the book's setting"

To my knowledge, neither "The Shining" or "Gone with the Wind" take place on a planetary scale, and if you want to say this extends to the world at large because they're set on Earth, why not extend it to solar system/galaxy/universe level? Is there any mention in the experiment logs or whatever about how far from the strict setting people have been able to stray, so that we get an idea of the extent of the thing?


----------



## AgentAAA (Nov 1, 2014)

Fujita said:


> Second coming of the Ark Maxim
> 
> but fair enough
> 
> ...



They can appear in an entirely unrelated part of the world and then just choose not to interact with anything in the book at all(At which point they make no impact).
Which is why I left it at planet level, because it at least infers that they can explore the world itself within the pocket dimension.
It's very arguable though, I'll freely admit.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Nov 1, 2014)

So can it be BFR'd to Kamui or Kaguya's dimension? Also Kaguya's ashen bones or whatever that were a 1-hit kill for Naruto and Sauce or Reaper Death Seal might work. Unless it doesn't have a soul or its regen is better than whatever the fuck those bone things do. If it has a soul then Pein could beat it with Rinnegan soul removal.

thats really all i could think of at this point besides Hagoromo's Chibaku Tensei


----------



## Fujita (Nov 1, 2014)

AgentAAA said:


> They can appear in an entirely unrelated part of the world and then just choose not to interact with anything in the book at all(At which point they make no impact).
> Which is why I left it at planet level, because it at least infers that they can explore the world itself within the pocket dimension.
> It's very arguable though, I'll freely admit.



If they appear in an unrelated part (I assume a part that isn't part of the main story?) are they then forced to not do anything or just stay in that immediate vicinity? Seems a bit... limiting. 

The ability seems too vague to be have a clear cap anywhere but something on the scale of the book's setting + perhaps a few other areas (which I'm assuming we don't know how far away those are).


----------



## Fujita (Nov 1, 2014)

On another note, and ignoring the debate about why he could/couldn't do anything to 682, anybody mind posting feats for 343? All I seem to get is that he claims to be god, and that there are a few things he's done (erased somebody?) but nothing that looks to be planet level. 



Read over this thread from way back when, and this... didn't really help me much


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Nov 1, 2014)

There's a short story called something like "Games that Shapers Play" where 343 takes the little girl in a coma to a place populated by reality warpers, all influencing the world in various ways, from the low level influencing how a leaf falls to people playing chess with entire nations.

343 is at the top of this food chain and implied to be capable of manipulating the world.

That's where I got planetary reality warping from.


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## AgentAAA (Nov 1, 2014)

Fujita said:


> If they appear in an unrelated part (I assume a part that isn't part of the main story?) are they then forced to not do anything or just stay in that immediate vicinity? Seems a bit... limiting.
> 
> The ability seems too vague to be have a clear cap anywhere but something on the scale of the book's setting + perhaps a few other areas (which I'm assuming we don't know how far away those are).



no, you're allowed to do whatever the heck you want. There's nothing that's ever stated you would be limited to just grabbing a ticket to china and entirely ignoring "an american tale's" events. the only thing this would cause, is that what they do in the world doesn't affect the book, whereas doing something related to the story adds to that chapter with what you did in it.


----------



## BehemothV2 (Nov 1, 2014)

If you count tale feats, the strongest thing "animated" by 826 was probably


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 1, 2014)

manidk said:


> More like anger rather than concern, nothing that outright states 343 couldn't handle 682.
> 
> Besides, 682 didn't perceive 343 either so I don't see how it proves anything either way.



The way he reacted was certainly anger, but he hauled ass quickly and basically raged at the guy for his actions. That suggests a level of concern



jetwaterluffy1 said:


> Oh wow. That's some serious regen.



Good to see you still here man, also..yeah fuuuck



OneSimpleAnime said:


> So can it be BFR'd to Kamui or Kaguya's dimension? *Also Kaguya's ashen bones or whatever that were a 1-hit kill for Naruto and Sauce *or Reaper Death Seal might work. Unless it doesn't have a soul or its regen is better than whatever the fuck those bone things do. If it has a soul then Pein could beat it with Rinnegan soul removal.
> 
> thats really all i could think of at this point besides Hagoromo's Chibaku Tensei



Assuming a one shot based off the Sauce's durability?


between this and his two other reality hax feats, its safe to say he has a good deal of resistance to the stuff.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Nov 1, 2014)

No but I was asking for more input on it since I wasn't sure if it could kill it. The bones were a legitimate threat for them and could kill either if they hit and they ripped through Kakashis perfect susanoo. Also shouldn't Naruto's durability be in the small planet range for Hagoromo's moon creating and shit? He did fight evenly with Sauce after Sasuke had absorbed chakra from all 9 tailed beasts plus his own power from Hagoromo in perfect sus I don't see how their strongest techniques wouldn't be at that level. Madara was at almost at Hagoromo's level after absorbing the Shinjuu and Naruto and Sasuke still weren't really struggling with him.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Nov 1, 2014)

I'm going to lock this tread until I decide exactly how to deal with what happened here.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Nov 1, 2014)

I'm unlocking this but let me make myself clear I do not want to see a repeat of this or there will be bans. So no more flaming, no more baiting, no more made up powers. Stick to debating arguments, not people.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 2, 2014)

doesn't this 682 need food to survive?


----------



## AgentAAA (Nov 2, 2014)

The Phoenix King said:


> doesn't this 682 need food to survive?



nope. If they could just not feed it, 682 would be dead long before now.


----------



## Fujita (Nov 2, 2014)

AgentAAA said:


> no, you're allowed to do whatever the heck you want. There's nothing that's ever stated you would be limited to just grabbing a ticket to china and entirely ignoring "an american tale's" events. the only thing this would cause, is that what they do in the world doesn't affect the book, whereas doing something related to the story adds to that chapter with what you did in it.



Ah, gotcha. Sort of misread your post.

I suppose my final act of skepticism is just to ask how far anybody's actually traveled out of the setting in one of these stories. The hard evidence for the range of this thing seems a bit vague, so a lack of a stated limit doesn't really help. Take it at face value, of course, and it's fairly clear, but... standards of evidence don't quite work that way.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 2, 2014)

so confused right now


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Nov 2, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> so confused right now



And your avvy represents that perfectly.


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 2, 2014)

How are you guys getting DC/Durability from a hax ability like reality warping? 

Did the reality warper dropped or used anything physical to 682?

Did he use some kind of energy attack to battle 682 that you can equate to joules? 

or some other shit that we can derive an energy from?

Also is his adaptability are so absolute that it can just negate any type of energy source? rather than physical things like heat and vibration and other things because you guys are entering NLF territory in those claims.


----------



## Fujita (Nov 2, 2014)

The bookends argument revolves around some reality warping, uh, bookends that created something specifically designed to kill the thing. And it failed. The "clout" of the bookends (the limits of what they can create) is in some way relevant to what 682 can survive, because that's the kind of power it could hypothetically bring to bear against 682, which apparently did nothing. 

As for "god" I really don't know. If I had to throw my lot in as for whether or not you can apply 343's feats to 682, I'd have to side with manidk. 343's reasons for not trying to kill 682 aren't clear at all, and since he never tried you can't really say with any kind of certainty that he could or couldn't succeed.


----------



## AngryHeretic (Nov 2, 2014)

682 just has adaptability and crazy regen. Anyway, I can't speak for all the stories he's been in (like the one with the bookends), but some of the attempts to destroy him haven't been hax really, just SCP artifacts with crazy DC that he's withstood, like the crystallization SCP. His regen seems to function like a better version of Cell's, as long as any fragment of him still exists (even in subatomic form), he'll regen.

It would be a NLF to say that shit like the crystallization SCP can destroy anything. Their effects have been seen and tested on powerless humans, small objects, and the like. He has a degree of hax resistance but there's no proof of him being able to withstand, say, a continental-DC attack that can vape every particle in his body, unless there's a story I've missed. It would have to be powerful enough to disintegrate even his subatomic particles though.

Kaguya's disintegration spikes or whatever could probably do it.


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 2, 2014)

So what was the biggest observable thing the reality warper created if that was what we are basing it from?  because universe and planet are being thrown around here....


----------



## Fujita (Nov 2, 2014)

TS has solid evidence for 343 operating on a planetary scale, though from what I understand it ostensibly should be higher  

AAA and I are arguing about the bookends right now


----------



## AngryHeretic (Nov 2, 2014)

Some interesting stuff I noticed reading through tales involving 682:







Specifically, feats for 076 who fought 682 (and damaged it) but couldn't get past its regen to kill it:


*Spoiler*: __ 



- Rip through a reinforced steel security door over the course of four (4) minutes of sustained assault.

- Clear over 64 m of distance in under three (3) seconds.

- Take multiple .50 caliber BMG rounds to the head and survive for several minutes to continue killing, despite severe damage to the cerebellum.

- Swat handgun and assault-rifle caliber bullets out of the air with a length of steel rebar.

- Survive for over one (1) hour deprived of oxygen before finally asphyxiating.

- SCP-076-2's most unusual ability, however, is its ability to apparently materialize bladed weapons out of nowhere. Slow-motion video footage reveals that the blades in question are actually pulled from a miniature dimensional rift described as a "small hole in space." Where this portal leads is unknown, as is how SCP-076-2 is capable of generating said rifts. Footage of the blades in question shows them to be made out of a completely non-reflective black material appearing as a "black void in space." As the blades rapidly vanish after leaving the subject's possession, no structural analysis is possible at this time.




Anyway, didn't 343 outright say that he wasn't going to try dealing with 682 because it "wasn't one of his"? I don't think we can scale 682 off 343 based on that, they never actually fought.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 2, 2014)

Did 682 just resist a black hole?


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Nov 2, 2014)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Did 682 just resist a black hole?



That version of the fight is heavily downvoted to the point where I actually thought it was already deleted.


And no, it's implied that he generated it actually.


----------



## Fujita (Nov 2, 2014)

ThanatoSeraph said:


> That version of the fight is heavily downvoted to the point where I actually thought it was already deleted.
> 
> 
> And no, it's implied that he generated it actually.



Does this make it "non-canon" or what

I have no idea how SCP works


----------



## AngryHeretic (Nov 2, 2014)

Virtually anyone can add to SCP, as far as I know. Generally speaking, the rating is a measure of how willing people are to accept an SCP or story into the 'canon'. Judging by the comments people objected to the brevity and quality of the story, not what actually happened. Still, I think considering the downvote, we could consider it... an outlier maybe? 



And even if it wasn't, that article _should_ have been deleted based on the deletion standards of SCP, rendering that feat null and void.


----------



## Vicotex (Nov 2, 2014)

So you guys are trying to say that 682 can adapt to petrification ?


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Nov 2, 2014)

AngryHeretic said:


> *Virtually anyone can add to SCP*, as far as I know. Generally speaking, the rating is a measure of how willing people are to accept an SCP or story into the 'canon'. Judging by the comments people objected to the brevity and quality of the story, not what actually happened. Still, I think considering the downvote, we could consider it... an outlier maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> And even if it wasn't, that article _should_ have been deleted based on the deletion standards of SCP, rendering that feat null and void.



They have a screening process I believe for new members, so the bolded isn't quite accurate, but apart from that, yeah.

They had a stage when they declared that canon was irrelevant, but I'm pretty sure their current stance is that there is consistent canon now which consists of the articles that are accepted by the community.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 2, 2014)

Its archived so its canon. Everything is canon in SCP unless Joke or deleted


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 2, 2014)

How do you guys quantify a black hole feats anyway?


----------



## AngryHeretic (Nov 2, 2014)

It's hard, if not impossible, to quantify a lot of black hole feats. Even the story itself doesn't outright state it's a black hole, it only suggests that. Hell, even if it is _definitely_ a black hole,you'd have to measure it by the damage to the surrounding area since black holes come in endless sizes/masses, and this one in particular only lasted a moment. Black holes are, by definition, AoE attacks so if it barely affected the surrounding area then it's either a) not a black hole, or b) an unusually weak one.


----------



## Ulti (Nov 2, 2014)

Vicotex said:


> So you guys are trying to say that 682 can adapt to petrification ?



Well he's adapted to numerous forms of transmutation.


----------



## Vicotex (Nov 2, 2014)

This 682 character is a pure fan made (Fanfic) all together with NLF


----------



## AgentAAA (Nov 2, 2014)

Vicotex said:


> So you guys are trying to say that 682 can adapt to petrification ?



It can do that, and I do believe it's resisted a couple different matter conversion haxes.
Or worse, adapted to them and used them to it's own gain.
Not sure if fishhook ball counts as a matter converter, since I do recall it adds whoever touches it TO the ball of fishhooks and yarn.
Even then it's mostly haxj ust by the fact it's supposed to be physically inescapable regardless of what the foundation does to make it let go(though SCP-682 didn't really resist this, I do believe, just broke a part of himself off after using the yarn ball as a weapon)


----------



## AgentAAA (Nov 2, 2014)

Vicotex said:


> This 682 character is a pure fan made (Fanfic) all together with NLF



it's an original collaborative piece. It's not "fanmade" it just has no specific writer.


----------



## AgentAAA (Nov 2, 2014)

Fujita said:


> Ah, gotcha. Sort of misread your post.
> 
> I suppose my final act of skepticism is just to ask how far anybody's actually traveled out of the setting in one of these stories. The hard evidence for the range of this thing seems a bit vague, so a lack of a stated limit doesn't really help. Take it at face value, of course, and it's fairly clear, but... standards of evidence don't quite work that way.



it's pretty vague, and no one's travelled particularly far, which is why I said it's arguable. It'd be at least strong enough to make the average book setting, so city level'd be where I'd safely put it.
It's at least big enough that the agents found no inconsistency with "little house on the prairie" so how far you'd be able to view across the prairie in that story might be a good way to place it... Which is subjective, but I do recall humans having a certain distance beyond which seeing would be impossible.

as for people discussing NLF... I don't think anyone's trying to intentionally. the SCP foundation itself is a giant bag of NLF when it comes to the exhibits within it, which makes it hard to discuss actual feats and etc.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 2, 2014)

Question: How strong is Lance's Dragonite in Pokemon Red?

Asking because bookends recreated the entire Pokemon Red game and the Dragonite was among the victims of Dr. Bright and his SCP/makeshift Pokemon's rampage (it was killed by a weaker SCP compared to 682)


----------



## Iwandesu (Nov 2, 2014)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Question: How strong is Lance's Dragonite in Pokemon Red?
> 
> Asking because bookends recreated the entire Pokemon Red game and the Dragonite was among the victims of Dr. Bright and his SCP/makeshift Pokemon's rampage (it was killed by a weaker SCP compared to 682)


Definitely stronger than your average moutain crusher tyranitar.
which means city level.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 2, 2014)

So do we scale 682 off the weaker SCP (weaker SCP is the freak snail)?


----------



## Vicotex (Nov 2, 2014)

So how far can 682 go in Bigger verse like DC/Marvel?


----------



## Fujita (Nov 2, 2014)

AgentAAA said:


> it's pretty vague, and no one's travelled particularly far, which is why I said it's arguable. It'd be at least strong enough to make the average book setting, so city level'd be where I'd safely put it.
> It's at least big enough that the agents found no inconsistency with "little house on the prairie" so how far you'd be able to view across the prairie in that story might be a good way to place it... Which is subjective, but I do recall humans having a certain distance beyond which seeing would be impossible.



 I doubt the area the bookends create is exactly small, but yeah, I can't see the evidence actually pointing to planet level size.


----------



## AgentAAA (Nov 2, 2014)

Fujita said:


> I doubt the area the bookends create is exactly small, but yeah, I can't see the evidence actually pointing to planet level size.



I can see why you wouldn't, at least low-ending it. Still, that's a lot of shit in every direction to create... can we get a yield for that?


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Nov 2, 2014)

No, because it's done via reality warping.


----------

